# Guido Sant'Anna



## Enthalpy

He's still very young, so maybe not everyone knows him. *Guido Sant'Anna*, a new violin star.
Ballade - Les furies - La campanella​These pieces are among the very difficult ones for the violin, he plays them as cleanly as the best soloists do, and his delicate and meaningful interpretation is astonishingly mature.


----------



## Enthalpy

Jump directly here to
La campanella​


----------

